# Yanmar Help



## rbodrero (Jul 26, 2009)

I have got a Yanmar KE-4. Looking for a front ring and pinion gear for four wheel drive. I am having a tough time finding one. Please help if you can. Maybe some of the other models will interchange? I contacted a guy last year that had one but I cannot get back in touch with him. Please help!
Richard


----------

